

#fail: Nvidia loses 10 million GPU order due to poor Linux - eren_bali
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/nvidia-loses-order-due-to-poor-linux-support-20120628/

======
codgercoder
"No matter who you are, most of the smartest people work for someone else,”
attributed to Sun Microsystems co-founder Bill Joy [called "Joy's Law"

